# planning to Migrate Australia



## anithach (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi, This is Anitha. I hold 10 years experience in Customer Service field and currently working as a Call center Manager. I am planning to take Family Immigration Visa, wants to know what are the jobs available for my profile.

My husband also working for a Bank as a manager operations, if we migrate we both wants to check before that wants to know the live situation and demand these profiles at Australia.

I have 2 kids below 7 years old, will it is difficult to get admissions in schools at Australia?

Last question, i scored 6.5 in IELTS speak-7.5,listening-7.00.,writing-6.0,reading-6.5 with this score will i be eligible to PR?

Please help

Thank you


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

What visa are you looking to go under?


----------



## anithach (Jul 21, 2014)

applying for Family Visa


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Try "Find Visa".


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

as far as i know, to get a "family" visa, you are not required to go through the IELTS test. While it is good to speak a good english to be better integrated with the Australian society, it is not required to even know the language.
Check the immigration website to know exactly what they require.
As for jobs, start looking at job boards for instance. It can give you a good idea of how strong the demand for your skills is.


----------



## anithach (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

you please refer any good recruitment consultants OR their websites who can help in finding suitable job in Australia.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

anithach said:


> Hi, This is Anitha. I hold 10 years experience in Customer Service field and currently working as a Call center Manager. I am planning to take Family Immigration Visa, wants to know what are the jobs available for my profile.
> 
> My husband also working for a Bank as a manager operations, if we migrate we both wants to check before that wants to know the live situation and demand these profiles at Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi
You mention family visa, by that do you mean that your whole family wish to migrate?
To do that you or you partner will need to have skills that are currently in demand on the following site.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/skilled-occupations-lists.aspx
If you're occupation is on that list your next step will be to find if your qualifications are acceptable.


----------

